# Modificar Technics mk



## traker (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola a todos y lo primero enorabuena por el foro veo que tiene mucha gente
Bueno sin liarme mucho os cuento mi historia.
He comprado unos Technics mk2 de segunda mano para modificar su horrible aspecto ya que son muy viejos pero funcionan perfectamente.
Hasta el momento va muy bien los desmonte por completo limpie todas las piezas y cambie los aburridos leds verdes/rojos por unos azules y apesar de mi poca experiencia con la electronica he soldado muchos chips etc asi q*ue* funciono !! 
Justo debajo de la pieza que gira con el disco quedan unos milimetros de espacio y mirando algunas fotos de gente que a puesto en esos milimetros unos 50 leds alguna gente pone menos pues me anime a ponerlo ya que no he sido capaz de encontrar un manual concreto de como hacer esto pues he probado algunas cosas.
Con un viejo cargador de movil y una vez montados todos los leds en su sitio lo conecte al cargador de movil y se encienden los leds probe con distintos cargadores que daban diferenten potencias de salida y funciona muy bien pero no se si la idea es del todo factible a la *h*ora de tener los platos 10 horas seguidas encendidos.
Despues de t*a*nto buscar en la red he decidido preguntar a los profesionales ya que estoy estancando en mi proyecto mis dudas son la siguientes: 
La instalacion es de 50 leds de 5 mm de color rosa aunque a mi me parece mas bien morado y al contrario de lo que he leido solo he conseguido que funcionen sin poner ninguna resistencia la salida del tranf*o*rmador (cargador de movil) es de 5v y 500 mili amperios y los leds dan una luz bastante fuerte pero nunca lo he tenido mucho rato encendido.
Si alguien puede decirme como puedo conectar esos 50 leds a una corriente de 220v (la cual cojo de la entrada de corriente de los platos) y como he de hacer las conexiones para poder cerrar los platos y usarlos tranquilamente lo agradeceria ya que me estoy volviendo ya loquito jejejej un saludo a todos y muchas gracias por aguantarme el royo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 11, 2012)

Que tal tracker, Bienvenido al foro.

Bien, para muchos de nosotros, el Technics MK2 es una obra de arte de la ingeniería, por lo que su modificación significaría un insulto y/o un sacrilegio, yo tu, solo lo restauraría, así evitarías ser linchado 

Saludos...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 11, 2012)

si dios existe seguro que escucha a los beatles en un technics mk2...


----------



## traker (Sep 11, 2012)

Ya bueno agradezco tu consejo pero si por eso fuera nadie tunearia coches ni daria rienda suelta a su imaginacion ademas de que cada uno tendra su opinion al respecto pero eso no me ayuda a resolver mi problema asi que si alguien me puedes ayudar se lo agradeceria


----------



## kadaver (Sep 11, 2012)

se refiere a un sl 1200 mk2 ? si es asi , a ese modelo tambien le puedes subir el picht a +16 , es muy simple , lo de los led jamas lo he visto ,para @helminto-g- para pinchar no esta mal (yo prefiero el denon ) de hecho valia tres veces lo que el technics , pero para oir musica y cuando digo musica digo musica prefiero un thorens de transmision por correa , tiene un nivel de rumble bastante mas bajo y menos vibracion , evidentemente para pinchar no sirve por su arranque muy lento , saludos

PD si es un giradiscos (espero que lo sea) ni se te ocurra meter dentro ningun cargador ni nada parecido , seguramente tendrias problemas con los zumbidos


----------



## traker (Sep 11, 2012)

Haber si ponerlo ya lo he puesto y funciona lo que pasa que no me da miedo el uso continuado de este invento me estropee el giradiscos he visto gente que los conecta a la placa pero la verdad que da miedo espero que alguien pueda decirme la mejor manera de conectar 50 leds a una corriente de 220v


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 11, 2012)

busca informcaion acerca de leds, a 220 no te combiene conectarlo, has arreglos serie parallo para conectarlo a una fuente de menos voltaje, y si buscas mas datos sabras bien con que alimentarlo para que no haya ningun riesgo ni para los leds ni para tu equipo.
personalmente el technics tiene una estica impecable, luces estridentes y vistosas no me parece que se vean mejor, solo llamativo como luciernaga, binito no
y para seguir en la polemica, para escuchar me agrada el technics por todas sus caracteristicas, sobretodo el motor direct drive, que a mi parecer transmite menos ruidos al plato que un sistema por correa, claro todo depende de la masa del plato y otros varios factores, pero para mi la correa genera mas arrastre que el direct drive
para pinchar es mas prudente usar giradiscos diseñados para eso, como los stanton que tante he visto o el denon como te comentan, 
y de mala suerte que no tengo economia si no con gusto te cambiaba esos technics por otros que te fueran mas utiles


----------



## traker (Sep 11, 2012)

no se si me explicado bien jejeje bueno estos platos son los mejores que hay para escuchar musica como para pinchar tengo 17 años de experiencia pinchando de los cuales 6 años profesionalmente esas es mi opinion pero esto es un foro de electronica y nos salimos del tema principal que es el de los leds y como veo que la unica ayuda que he recibido es "busca informacion acerca de leds" lo cual evidentemente ya he hecho no voy a molestar mas por aqui muchas gracias a todos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 11, 2012)

tambien dije, "arreglos serie paralelo" y "calculos" podria decirte cuantos leds que resistencia y que fuente pero solo te serviria para este caso y como estoy seguro que piensas hacer mas cosas similares pues considero que deberias aprender a manejar esos calculos y podria darte detalladamente como calcularlo pero hay tres razones por las que no lo hago, uno, ya hay muchos lugares que lo dicen, dos estoy en la chamba y (se supone) no tengo mucho tiempo para explayarme, y tres, los que me conocen lo suponen...

un norte:  http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2009/wallet-size-led-resistance-calculator/


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 11, 2012)

me enorgullecen sus comentarios muchachos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 12, 2012)

AAARrgg se me dio por ver los mods a las Mk2 y si Techincs no las modifico por casi 40 años (1974) cualquier otra cosa es una aberración


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2012)

traker si necesitas hacer cálculos con led pasa por esta dirección, http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz , llena los campos con lo que corresponda a tus led y después selecciona si quieres el diagrama o el cableado, te dice como conectarlos, la resistencia que necesitas y la potencia de la misma.

Pero por otro lado, así, como cada uno es dueño de hacer con su propiedad lo que quiera, algunos modding son par mi, como echarle coca cola a un vino fino de 15 o 20 años, o restaurar a la mona lisa (la original) con rulos.



traker dijo:


> no se si me explicado bien jejeje bueno estos platos son los mejores que hay para escuchar musica como para pinchar tengo 17 años de experiencia pinchando de los cuales 6 años profesionalmente esas es mi opinion pero esto es un foro de electronica y nos salimos del tema principal que es el de los leds *y como veo que la unica ayuda que he recibido es "busca informacion acerca de leds" lo cual evidentemente ya he hecho no voy a molestar mas por aqui muchas gracias a todos y gracias por la ayuda*



Me atribuyo la posibilidad de contestarte que tu necesidad, no es *mi* obligación (ni la de ninguno de los participantes). No es bueno querer abusar de la buena voluntad de la gente. Espero que te sirvan los enlaces que te dieron algunos participantes.


----------



## traker (Sep 12, 2012)

Bueno no quiero tampoco que nadie se enfade conmigo y lo que pasa es que pense que era uno de esos foros en los que los "pros" del tema se ayudaban entre si y cuando un novato entra con una pregunta basica a la cual todo el mundo sabe la respuesta se le dice algo como "busca en foros" es la actitud que me parecio recibir asi que pense en no molestar mas.
En ningun momento he dicho que nadie tenga ninguna obligacion respecto a mi problema que es lo que tu sugieres pero creo que el que contesta en un foro a una pregunta de tipo tecnico como es el caso deveria de ser para intentar ayudar a esa persona y si quieres comentar algo respecto al tema pero si no quieres ayudar que sentido tiene contestar lo que tu opinas de ese tema si no ayudas al que esta preguntando ?
Con esto no quiero que nadie se sienta ofendido pero no pretendia crear polemica respecto a si hay o no que modificar un mk2 como bien as dicho cada uno hace lo que quiere y si el aspecto de mis mk5 ya me parece bastante estandar pues compre unos mk2 destrozados con intencion de entretener mis ratos libres y dejarlos distintos a los originales que es de lo que se trata.
por otro lado ya ves que facil a sido proporcionarme ese enlace para alguien como tu que conoces el mundo de la electronica no¿
Bueno solo es una reflexion pero ya que no encontrado un manual que explique como hacer lo que quiero en cuanto lo consiga are uno explicando como hacer todo el proceso de desmontado cambio de leds preparado para pintar y vualta a montar con el aro de leds incluido por que ya que a mi me a costado bastante conseguir el objetivo gracias a gente que solo pone las cosas en la red para fardar y no explican como lo an echo.
Gracias a todos por la ayuda y a pesar de que veo que a la mayoria os desagrada el *hech*o de modificar un mk2 pondre el manual en este foro para que podais ver el progreso de unos platos destrozados a unos platos modificados y reestaurados 
Gracias otra vez a todos y un saludo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 12, 2012)

traker dijo:


> Bueno no quiero tampoco que nadie se enfade conmigo y lo que pasa es que pense que era uno de esos foros en los que los "pros" del tema se ayudaban entre si y cuando un novato entra con una pregunta basica a la cual todo el mundo sabe la respuesta se le dice algo como "busca en foros" es la actitud que me parecio recibir asi que pense en no molestar mas.


Las normas del foro claramente dicen que si ya existe un tema que habla de lo mismo, no crees otro, si los compañeros te sugirieron que buscaras en el foro los temas que hablan sobre LEDs es porque ya existe un post que habla sobre ellos, sin embargo tomas una actitud que dá a entender que quieres que lo hagan por ti y te lo sirvan con papas y bebida.



traker dijo:


> En ningun momento he dicho que nadie tenga ninguna obligacion respecto a mi problema que es lo que tu sugieres pero creo que el que contesta en un foro a una pregunta de tipo tecnico como es el caso deveria de ser para intentar ayudar a esa persona y si quieres comentar algo respecto al tema pero si no quieres ayudar que sentido tiene contestar lo que tu opinas de ese tema si no ayudas al que esta preguntando ?


El otro detalle es que lo que pides, aparte de peligroso, dañaría la integridad y el buen funcionamiento del equipo por varias razones:

Teniendo tensión donde no debería generaría ruidos de oscilaciones debido a la sencibilidad de la capsula.
Alimentar LEDs directo de la red de 220V te pone en riesgo de que cuando toques el equipo sufras un choque eléctrico.
Esos equipos vienen diseñados para trabajar tal como vienen, sin embargo, permiten ser "tunneados" con pintura, en Google hay una buena info sobre como los pintan con aerografía.



traker dijo:


> Con esto no quiero que nadie se sienta ofendido pero no pretendia crear polemica respecto a si hay o no que modificar un mk2 como bien as dicho cada uno hace lo que quiere y si el aspecto de mis mk5 ya me parece bastante estandar pues compre unos mk2 destrozados con intencion de entretener mis ratos libres y dejarlos distintos a los originales que es de lo que se trata.


Entonces pon más información sobre ellos, algunas fotos y vemos que sugerencias te podemos dar sin que comprometas el funcionamiento del equipo. 



traker dijo:


> por otro lado ya ves que facil a sido proporcionarme ese enlace para alguien como tu que conoces el mundo de la electronica no?


Si, pero como te dije, en el foro hay mucha info sobre como conectar LEDs, es cosa de usar el buscador, no muerde... 


traker dijo:


> Bueno solo es una reflexion pero ya que no encontrado un manual que explique como hacer lo que quiero en cuanto lo consiga are uno explicando como hacer todo el proceso de desmontado cambio de leds preparado para pintar y vualta a montar con el aro de leds incluido por que ya que a mi me a costado bastante conseguir el objetivo gracias a gente que solo pone las cosas en la red para fardar y no explican como lo han hecho.


Pero si nadie ha hecho lo que quieres hacer, como podrían explicartelo? 



traker dijo:


> Gracias a todos por la ayuda y a pesar de que veo que a la mayoria os desagrada el *hech*o de modificar un mk2 pondre el manual en este foro para que podais ver el progreso de unos platos destrozados a unos platos modificados y reestaurados.


Cualquier aporte que hagas al foro es bienvenido, si después que lo hagas alguien viene preguntando lo mismo, yo personalmente lo redirijo a tu post...


----------



## traker (Sep 12, 2012)

Claro que hay informacion sobre leds en la red y en este foro pero la mayoria de esa informacion solo se refiere a la conexion de los led's cosa que ya tengo echa y no a la peligrosidad o problemas que puedan surgir en el tipo de instalacion que estoy haciendo y mucho menos a lo que se refiere hacerlo len unos mk2.

Si no hay nadie que haya echo algo asi como es que digo que la gente solo lo pone en la red para fardar y no da explicaciones de como lo ha hecho??

Hay infinidad de sitios donde podras encontrar foto historias de modificacciones de mk2 pero no hablan de technicismos solo de lo bien que les ha quedado a eso es a lo que me refiero si es que no me explicado bien.

y quieres hacer ver que lo quiero todo mascado y no es asi solo que pense que habria gente en este foro que me ayudaria con estas dudas pero lo unico que encontrado son respuestas que no me ayudan para nada.

Tu que cres que voy a abrir un tema antes de haber buscado y rebuscado en google al respeto incluso con el traductor a ingles y aleman lo ice que es en los idiomas que mas informacion hay pero ni con esas.

Y con todo esto solo quiero dejar claro que si habia un tema en este foro o en otro no hubiera sido mas breve y menos problematico habermelo pasado. quizas no he sabido buscar bien la informacion ya que no soy un experto en el tema??

Bueno ya no quiero mas polemicas seguire buscando y agradezco esos enlaces que me habeis pasado y espero poder hacer ese manual y ponerlo para que gente como yo pueda encontrar informacion sin necesidad de molestaros con problemas de novatos.

Haaaaaaa y que sepais que en todos los foros de ayuda pasa lo mismo hay personas que por que ellos saben las cosas o saben encontrarlas creen que los demas *tambien* deben de saber y te mandan a buscar en google es una practica muy difundida en la red... Es una pena yo he tenido una pagina dirigida a dj's durante años y he dado explicacciones sobre todo tipo de temas a toda la gente y cuanto menos sabian ellos mejor me sentia yo por ayudarles.

Un saludo a todos y gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 12, 2012)

en este foro mas que dar respuestas nos preocupamos por hacer que la gente aprenda, almenos como lo veo yo, y si ya tienes las conecciones ¿cual es la duda en si? la fuente? si es asi, pues hay que hacer calculculos para saber cual es la ideal, tienes mas datos? cuantos leds conectados de que forma, fotos, cosas asi?
entre mas datos es mas facil ayudar, tu das preguntas genericas respondemos respuestas genericas, eso es todo, y vuelvo a repetir ¿cual es tu duda entonces?


----------



## traker (Sep 12, 2012)

Bueno voy a intentar ser mas detallado en la informacion que facilito veamos
Tengo 50 leds de 5 mm que no se si es relevante el tamaño estan conectado en paralelo creo

y mi idea para no conectarlo a la placa cosa que mucha gente hace pero no me parece muy buena idea es poner un transformador electronico como este

que por supuesto no va ha ir asi colocado antes de que se escandalice alguien todas las fotos las hecho mientras acia pruebas y en el montaje final ira todo aislado y el transformador dentro de una cajita para evitar posibles cortos por el metal de la carcasa del plato 
Este transformador he pensado alimentarlo con el mismo cable que le da corriente a la placa del transformador asi la cojo antes de cualquier parte del plato que entiendo que es como si enchufara las dos cosas al mismo enchufe en el exterior de esta manera

y para que todo esto se encienda al mismo tiempo que el plato he sobrepuesto un interruptor igual al original de manera que la pieza que empuja el que enciende el plato empuja este tambien y enciende la dos cosas.


De esta manera creo que lo que consigo es un circuito totalmente independiente al del plato pero perfectamente integrado 
Mi problema es que no se si es buena idea el plato funciona y suena perfecto el transformador en un corto espacio de tiempo no se calienta la potencia de salida de el mismo es de 5,5 v y 500mili amperios y los leds lucen bien pero me da miedo el uso continuado y me gustaria saber si puedo hacerlo de otra manera mas segura o mejor ideada.
La gente lo conecta al cable que alimenta la luz que sube y baja que da 12 v y al haberle quitado la bombilla que trae y sustituido por un led el consumo es menor que para lo que esta preparada esa toma de corriente pero no me convence demasiado ya que no hay demasiada informacion 
Muchas gracias por aguantarme el royo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 12, 2012)

Sería mas divertido hacer conexiones serie / paralelo, este circuito es para conetarlos en 12V.

​ 
Además de eso, yo le pondría unos cables 24AWG, para evitar que te estorbe 

Si no lo quieres alimentar de la placa del tornamesa (Personalmente tampoco lo haría) usa una SMPS, hay unas del tamaño de un cargador de celular, pero son de 12V / 1A y podrías usar un relé para manejar las luces cuando el tornamesa enciende...​


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 12, 2012)

ok, segun esta hoja de datos:   http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/marktech/TLRME16TP.pdf

tenemos que trabaja este led (no se el tuyo pero supondre que es similar) a 1.9V 20mA 50 leds por 20mA te da 1000mA es decir 1A por lo que tu fuente, (cargador de movil) deberia proporcionar 1.9V 1A creo que difiere bastante de tu fuente, por lo que debes buscarte otra que te de mejores resultados, ademas segun la misma hoja de datos dice que el voltaje maximo es de 2.4V por lo que subir este voltaje podria ser dañino para los leds, si cambias la coneccion de los leds y agregas las resistencias adecuadas, es posible (calculo a lo bruto) que si te sirva esa fuente para tus fines, pero para eso debes hacer los calculos tu solito

haaa y mira, un tema similar:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/encender-mas-50-leds-al-mismo-tiempo-29230/

date un tiempo a aprender lo general y cuando te encuentres con casos particulares te sera mucho mas facil, suerte con el proyecto y cualquier duda que surja en el proceso preguntas

(e insisto a mi en lo personal, osea mis gustos, es una tortura al pobre equipo, aunque como dices si estaban peor puesque sirvan ya es ventaja)


----------



## traker (Sep 13, 2012)

Bueno parece que al final me ha merecido la pena unir.me a este foro y despues de unos pocos malentendidos enpezamos a entendernos mejor jejejej .
despues de darle muchas vueltas he probado a conectar una tira led que tenia por casa a un mini transformador eletronico de 220 a 12 v que me da 1 amp de potencia y va muy bien para una tira de 2 metros la he dejado toda la noche encendida y parece que no se calienta ni nada y luce bien el facribante aconseja 1 amp por metro q es lo que necesito para dar toda la vuelta a la pieza los leds son de alta luminosidad.
Otra cosa que se me a ocurrido despues de hablar con vosotros es la posivilidad de instalar el transformador en la parte inferior del plato pero por fiera ya que las patas dejan un hueco minimo de 3 cm y entrar entra y al haber elegido un tranformador estanco no tengo mas que sujetarlo en la parte de afuera y asi no compremete tanto el diseño original lo que no me queda tan claro es como encender la instalacion si no es usando el interruptor que os muestrao en la ultima foto.
Yo creo que esta seria la mejor opcion para que la instalacion de los leds sea independiente al plato totalmente verdad??
Muchas gracias por todo de verdad


----------



## traker (Sep 13, 2012)

bueno pues resulta que mirando en la red encontrado la como conectarlo para darle corriente sin el doble interruptor mirad





pero ya se conecta al circuito del plato .....y eso no me gusta y la tira de leds adesiva roza en el giradiscos por lo tanto no vale .....bien pues ahora despues de mucho mirar creo que necesito saber la potencia en amperios y en voltios que necesito para los leds ..... voy a ver si lo consigo y os cuento... 
en esta foto tb se ve una tira de led pero instalada por dentro lo cual no me gusta mucho siempre podria  moverse y liarla los leds estan encajados y creo que es mejor solucion ....


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 13, 2012)

Oye y si pruebas con la tira de LEDs que traen las pantallas LCD? no tienes acceso a unas pantallas de laptops dañadas para que recicles el backlight? los LEDs son muy pequeños, pero alumbran bastante y trabajan con 12V


----------



## traker (Sep 14, 2012)

Mira he encontrado esta pagina http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/electronica-en-t/2545671/%255BGuia%255D+C%25C3%25A1lculos+LEDs.html
En la que da bastante informacion sobre el tema en esta paginia sale esta tabla 




En la cual pone que los leds que yo tengo tienen un consumo de 3,1 v y 20 mA por lo tanto yo necesitaria una fuente de 3,1 v y 20 mA X 50 leds 1000 mA osea 1 Amperio verdad?
Pero si no consigo una fuente exacta deveria de elegir una superior y reducir la potencia que llega a los leds con una resistencia de un valor x dependiendo la la fuente mas cercana a la que necesito que consiga verdad?
Lo que no me queda muy claro es que reducr la resistencia Voltios o amperios o las dos cosas?
Voy a leer un poco mas sobre el tema haber si consigo saber como calcularlo y que es lo que reduce en realidad y os cuento como me va aunq creo que en las conexiones en serie que es la que yo tengo hay que sumar los voltajes por lo que el consumo seria altisimo no ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 14, 2012)

V=I*R...


ch*e*caste el *pr*imer link que te pase?


----------



## traker (Sep 15, 2012)

si lo he leido pero esta en ingl*é*s lo he traducido al español y lo voy a revisar lo que si he leido es la pagina que te he pasado explica muy bien todo este tema pero haber ..... para un led lo comprendo si tengo una fuente de 12 v y mi led consume 3,1 mi resistencia de comerse 8,9 voltios pero lo que no comprendo muy bien es cuando metes algun led mas en la instalacion en paralelo o en serie ya se me complica la cosa .....no se muy bien como hay que hacer este calculo ........ leere mas esta noche sobre el tema en esa web que lo dice pero no lo comprendo del todo.....un saludo gracias


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Este esquema lo saque de construyasuvideorockola , de pronto te puede servir. (A mi me gustan las Technics sin modificar  )


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 15, 2012)

son solo leds, hagan los calculos correspondientes, si no lo saben averiguen es solo ley de ohm y si no entienden un termino investiguen, es mas satisfactorio y util aprender como se hace a seguir un diagrama de quien sabe donde


----------



## traker (Sep 15, 2012)

Bueno ya he leido las dos paginas  un poco a fondo y la verdad no comprendo a fonde que potencia necesito ni que resistencia y ya empiezo a ver absurdo que no me lo digas por que he buscado mucho antes de hablar con vosotros y ya he buscado tb despues de hablaros y a pesar de eso no me das unos valores q sabes sin pensar la verdad entiendo el que pretendas que la gente aprenda lo que no comprendo es como pretendes que aprendamos si no nos ayudas mas que diciendo que investige lo ice  e expuesto aqui lo que he entewndido y ni tan siquiera me dices si voy por buen camino o si me equivoco la verdad empiezo a pensar q podrias escribirme lo que necesito sin necesidad de hacerme dar mil vueltas o si no quieres eso podrias ponerme aqui la manera de calcularlo ya que ves que no lo he entendido ......en fin buscare ayuda en algun otro lado .......
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/info/rled/index.htm

el led es una carga casi como una resistencia, que tienes que hacele consumir un voltaje y una corriente esos valores los tienes en la tabla que pusiste, la corriente "I" ya la tienes y el voltaje que quieres lo restas al voltaje de tu fuente y es el valor que usaras en la formula

V=I*R 
R=V/I


ahora, usaras varios leds, circuitos en serie la corriente es la misma el voltaje se divide, circuitos en paralelo el voltaje es el mismo la corriente se reparte 

como te daras cuenta me llevo tiempo escribirlo y aun mas aprenderlo, y probablemente es lo mismo que has leido en varias paginas, se mas especifico en tus dudas, espero que puedas aser un calculo y en base a eso vemos como va

(un poco a fondo no es a fondo, aprender cuesta, y si quieres que alguien haga el diseño pagale)

edito, es dia de la patria mexicana y se celebra con tequila, si escribio una barbaridad me corrigen


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Te paso el link de un asistente para arreglos de led en serie-paralelo:
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz 
Le colocas el valor de la fuente de voltaje que tienes (12 voltios, si mal no recuerdo) , el numero de leds, la corriente y el voltaje que consumen individualmente, y te calcula la resistencia y la forma de conectarlos. Lo use para un arreglo de 36 leds, funciona de primera.
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 16, 2012)

aca hay un programa util:  http://www.ledsinternational.com/espanol/

y subo mi version en español del calculador de resistencias de evil mad scientist laboratories
  (solo espero no me demanden por la mala traduccion)


----------



## DanielLopez (Abr 7, 2013)

Buenas noches a todos en el foro.

Antes de empezar quisiera  comentar  que soy nuevo en la cuestión de los foros, y empleo esta herramienta de comunicación  con el fin de resolver una duda que me acompaña de hace unos cuantos días.(E investigado y me doy cuenta que aveces se generan polémicas en este medio).

Iré directo al grano.Soy dj de torna mesa y practico el scrath ( algo que me apasiona enormemente),vivo en una ciudad muy pequeña de Colombia en la cual ya las personas no valoran y no utilizan o creo que no utilizaron las maravillosas technics mk1200 ( tal vez si fuera lo contrario ya hace rato podría tener una solución a mi problema )

Después de mucho esfuerzo conseguí mi primer tornamesa technics mk1200 sl ( le falta una pata  pero estoy en proceso de conseguirla pues en Bogota hay alguien que las vende )......sigo   la tornamesa tiene grandes señas de desgaste en su chapa ysu pintura..es por eso que un amigo y mi persona la reformaremos ( basándonos  en un tutorial en el cual explican como desmontar un mk1200 ), de momento todo bien.

Pero debo decir que la luz led del estrobos copio esta muy débil apenas se percibe y que ya  que la abriremos para lo de la pintura  me gustaría poder cambiarle el kit de luces por unos leds  azules.  

Que tipo de led azul debo comprar?  Me pueden facilitar  algún sitio o algún tutorial el cual me explique paso a paso como hacer este procedimiento? 

Muchas  gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 7, 2013)

DanielLopez hola...bueno si tienes nocion del principio de funcionmiento del sistema veras que es emisor y receptor  que refleja la luz en el ranurado del plato y asi ajustar la velocidad .. para encontrar una solucion correcta influyen varios factores  que abria que analizar... para empezar por favor podrias postear una foto del circuito que falla y datos con las mediciones y de alli vemos que solucion damos..juan


----------



## basicobasico (Abr 8, 2013)

"la luz roja de los giradiscos no es decorativa como piensa mucha gente, simplemente es el sistema para saber a que velocidad va el plato, ..... muchos dj lo utilizamos para cuadrar el pitch las canciones rapidamente y asi poder mezclarlas con otras" 

fuente: youtube (LUZ ESTROBOSCOPICA TECHNICS SL1200) 

por lo anterior creo, supongo que no las podras cambiar como si fueran algo decorativas por otras de (x)ó color, deben ser las mismas para que cumplan la funcion antes mencionada


----------



## DanielLopez (Abr 8, 2013)

Buenas noches.  muchas gracias por  sus comentarios 

-Locodelafonola posteare la foto del circuito ya para el sábado, puesto que estoy fuera de la ciudad en donde vivo toda la semana. En realidad no se mucho ha cerca del tema y por lo tanto espero no ofender a ninguno de los participantes en el tema por mi falta de conocimiento ( yo se mezclar y hacer scrath ejjeje ...)Y de aquí mi preocupación puesto que como lo menciona basicobasico  la luz del estroboscopio es una de mis herramientas fundamentales a la hora de utilizar mi tornamesa.

El querer cambiarla no es simplemente por gusto, es por que ya no me marca bien ni siquiera en la noche los puntos que me indican la velocidad y la calibración del plato.

Por otra parte lo que real mente necesito es que este led me funcione a la perfección con toda su intensidad(sea rojo, azul, blanco ...etc)....
En cuanto al color es cuestión de gusto, pues ya que reformare la pintura del equipo y para esto tengo que abrirlo pues quiero aprovechar para dejarlo  con un toque mas moderno ( a muchas personas les gusta original)...pero hasta donde tengo entendido  el color del led no influye..( mas aya de que hay que saberlo colocar para no tirarse el sistema eléctrico de la torna mesa ).  

AHORA BASICO BASICO me crea la duda de si las características del led cambian dependiendo del color.

aun así  lo que necesito saber es si puedo poner a mi torna mesa un kit de led azules y si puedo como debo hacerlo.


pt:  e visto ya torna mesas technics mk1200 con kits de luces  led azules ...pero  no e tenido la oportunidad de comunicarme con sus respectivos dueños . muchas gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 8, 2013)

hola...DanielLopez..... aver si te lo puedo explicar..... primero tenemos que ver el sistema que posees ..y de alli ver la causa de "esa poca luz" y falla por la razon de que no "refleja" en los patrones de sincrinismo y el sistema receptor de esa luz no es alcanzada con suficiente intencidad y con respecto alos colores mi duda es si real mente es un led.... si lo fuera.....  por ejemplo se podria sustituir por un conjunto de los posisionadores de mause......pero es una supocicion hasta no ver ...te estoy ..dando indicacciones erroneas..se entiende no????? juan


----------

